# No Rinse Sanitiser



## brettprevans (22/7/07)

Im interested to know what AHBs use for sanitisers, preferably if you use a 'no rinse' sanitiser.

I currently use brewcraft brewshield (Hydrogen peroxide 3%, silver ions, distilled water). but it only comes in a 250ml bottle @ $6.90 its expensive and goes too fast. i get about 3 brews worth as i use it to setilse my bottles prior to filling. 

I dont really want to use something like sodium metabisulfite that requires rinsing after sterilising, as it just increases time wasting. 

I suppose I could buy a bottle of hydrogen peroxide from the chemist and water it down, 3ml per 100ml water?

Any suggestions?


----------



## ausdb (22/7/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im interested to know what AHBs use for sanitisers, preferably if you use a 'no rinse' sanitiser.
> 
> I currently use brewcraft brewshield (Hydrogen peroxide 3%, silver ions, distilled water). but it only comes in a 250ml bottle @ $6.90 its expensive and goes too fast. i get about 3 brews worth as i use it to setilse my bottles prior to filling.
> 
> ...



Sorry to be blunt but with 300 posts under your belt I am sure you would have seen the search function at least more than once and this has been discussed more times than probably any other topic on the forum apart from maybe BIAB brewing  

Check out what the wiki also says.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/ineo...;showarticle=18

In a nutshell most of the brewers I know (grumpy or not  ) use some sort of phosphoric acid with surfactant based sanitiser such as "one-shot" or "iodophor" which is the same but with iodine added. The commercial guys tend to use peroxyacetic based sanitisers "prox" or "proxitane" which at working dilution are pretty safe but extremely nasty to skin and eyes in their undiluted form.


----------



## goatherder (22/7/07)

I use iodophor - similar price but the dilution factor is about 30 times greater - hence it's about 30 times cheaper per unit of sanitising solution. It's the reason I changed from the peroxide based products. I'm not sure about peroxide from the chemist - I've got a nagging feeling it might break down over time and lose effectiveness. Maybe someone else can clarify this?


----------



## brettprevans (22/7/07)

Ausdb - point taken  . i was being slightly lazy and trying to save time. im babysitting the 6month old and also trying to brew and bottle today so i thought i'd ask instead of look.

I'll give the iodophor a go and track down some proxitane at some stage.

thx for the info.


----------



## deegee (22/7/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> I suppose I could buy a bottle of hydrogen peroxide from the chemist and water it down, 3ml per 100ml water?
> Any suggestions?



I'm not sure about what you might buy from the chemist, but the the H-Peroxide from the supermarket is only a 3% solution, same as the Sanitiser, but without the silver ions. I suspect that that most chemists would only have the same stuff.
I have used it in an emergency (supermarket open on Sunday - LHBS is not) and it must have been OK because the brew was not infected and turned out OK.

Cheers, Degee.


----------



## Insight (22/7/07)

Something I posted a few months ago to the same question:

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/brew/homead.pdf

Star San. You can get a 1L bottle of the stuff from one of the site sponsors for about $50. Mix it at 1ml per litre, contact time of 2 mins, no rinse. It really is the best stuff around and if you keep it in a sealed bucket you can reuse for at least a month.

So $50 might sound a lot to get you started, but if you buy a 20L bucket with a lid, then using 20ml every month means your $50 investment will last you 1000/20/12 = 4.16 years.


----------



## brettprevans (22/7/07)

Insight said:


> Something I posted a few months ago to the same question:
> 
> http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/brew/homead.pdf
> 
> ...


ross comes through with the goods again! Much apreciated Insight. exactly what I wanted.


----------



## tangent (22/7/07)

don't forget, you don't have to fill your fermenter with a solution, just mix up 1L and shake it all over the keg and operate the tap a few times (after removing and cleaning) leave the lid a bit loose and let it run out all over the o-ring and thread.
I absolutely love ortho sanitiser. Before that I was using boiling water. In my extract days, I'd probably boil a kettle about 10 times, now I only boil one


----------



## frogman (22/7/07)

tangent said:


> don't forget, you don't have to fill your fermenter with a solution, just mix up 1L and shake it all over the keg and operate the tap a few times (after removing and cleaning) leave the lid a bit loose and let it run out all over the o-ring and thread.



Or make it up in a spray bottle as I do.
Mix it with the purest water you can get your hands on.
I mix mine with medical quality water for irrigation obtained through a hospital.

No infection yet. 1 spray bottle dose 6 fermenters/brews and associated brew gear.

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## oldbugman (22/7/07)

Lately I have become a no rinser, using bleach and vinegar. As per the instructions of the inventer of starsan on a basicbrewing.com podcast.

March 29, 2007 - Sanitizing with Bleach and Star San
Charlie Talley from Five Star Chemicals tells us best practices in using household bleach and Star San in sanitizing equipment.

http://media.libsyn.com/media/basicbrewing/bbr03-29-07.mp3

You want to mix it up at a ratio of 
30ml bleach
30ml white vinegar
19L water.


----------



## fraser_john (23/7/07)

StarSan, its great, I like frogman mix mine in a spray bottle and use it constanly during a brew day, practically everything gets a spray. 

My conical fermenter gets sanitised with one of those home steam generators, it also does the job of sanitising the CFC, great job, no chemicals!


----------



## Batz (23/7/07)

I use phosphoric acid,this I get from the dairy industry.
It's brand name is ' ELIMINATE' and comes in a 20lt container,this costs around $200.00.
If you share the cost with four other brewers you will never need to buy sanitizer again  

I notice on their website they make a phosphoric acid/iodine based sanitiser as well,this may even be a better option.


http://www.dasco.com.au/content.cfm?content=31


Batz


----------



## afromaiko (23/7/07)

I use Iodophor and one bottle lasts for ages, 1:1000 (10ml into 10 litres). I read somewhere that you can dilute it even more than the recommended amount and it is still effective, perhaps up to 1:3000? I usually dilute to 1:1500ish and don't have any problems. All you really need is a drop or two into a spray bottle of water.

Before that I was using some Home Brand/No Name nappy washing bleach stuff from the supermarket that was pretty cheap too but after accidentally splashing some on my clothes I wasn't too keen on using bleach any more. It also isn't very kind to stainless.


----------



## tangent (23/7/07)

i did like Batz and went halves in 20L. Should last until 2025


----------



## brettprevans (23/7/07)

tangent said:


> don't forget, you don't have to fill your fermenter with a solution, just mix up 1L and shake it all over the keg and operate the tap a few times (after removing and cleaning) leave the lid a bit loose and let it run out all over the o-ring and thread.


trust me I wouldnt dream of filling my fermentors (I now have 2x30L, 1x60L). thats a shite load of water. I dont mind using traditional steriliser for fermentors. Its mainly when I bottle I dont want to have to sterilise then rinse. Ye sit would be simplier to keg (god I want a keg setup) but I dont have the $ so Im stuck sanitising bottles.

Thanks again to all with the info.


----------



## willanth (12/8/07)

I use Star San. It works great and even takes the scale off the bottom of the kettle and shines copper.


----------



## yardy (12/8/07)

I'm a long time user of Iodophor who's swapped to Betadine, 5 brews / rackings done so far at a dilution of 2.5ml per lt with no infection in sight.

Cheers

Yard


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (12/8/07)

For no reason at all yesterday, I filled my spray bottle with Iodophor solution instead of Herlisil FP and used it during the brew.

Today, one of the cats came home with a bloodied ear - dunno if he got in a fight or went somewhere bitey. A good spray with Iodophor (with one hand over his eyes to shield) and he's straight back into the game (well, in front of the heater to catch some ZZZZs, but that is close enough). Brewer as Vet.

The wife sliced her finger today on some scissors (don't ask). Brewer as Doctor? No, she was happy to go straight to a BandAid...

My money is on cat recovery before wife recovery.


----------

